# L&D Scout Parentage



## Tab (Apr 20, 2010)

I would love to see sons, daughters, grands and great grands of L&D Scout! I'm very pleased with this line!

This is our 3-year-old L&D Scout grandson. We are expecting his first foal in July. Pardon the fur and the belly, we're working on that!
















This is our yearling L&D Scout great grandson who is GMB bred maternally.


----------



## Tab (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone have any L&D Scout relatives they use in their breeding program?



Thanks


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a granddaughter of L & D Scout that is also a granddaughter of Buckeroo. She is proving herself to be an irreplaceable broodmare too, her first two foals are outstanding!

Here she is:






And her 08 colt:






And her 09 filly (full sister to above colt):






Hopefully we will be clipping both of these guys soon so they can have better pictures taken!


----------



## PaintNminis (Apr 20, 2010)

_I have a Great Grand Daughter



_

She is a Grand Daughter of Fallen Ash Farms Dark Design

and a Daughter of Fallen Ash Farms Mine by Design

Click Here to View She is the Last One on the Page and She is the Blue Eyed Sorrel Pinto named "Ember"


----------



## Tab (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your lovely horses!





Melinda, Your '09 colt really seems to have the Scout head! Your mare and filly are both very uniquely marked. Your filly looks like she could be homozygous pinto. Is she?

PaintNMinis,I bet someone could have knocked you over with a feather when you delivered that filly! Cool filly. What would that be called? 1/2 medicine hat? It sure must have been an unexpected surprise!


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 21, 2010)

Tab said:


> Thank you for sharing your lovely horses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PaintNminis (Apr 21, 2010)

_Ember was quite a Surprise lol I thought she was a Very Light Palomino when I first Laid Eyes on her, and then I noticed her Ear! _





_ _

_I was expecting a Solid or Minimal Pinto, and didn't think I would be soo Lucky to Get Blue Eyes. Her Dam is a Minimal Splash Overo and Her Sire is Some Sort of Tovero I am now Sure he Carries Splash. The Filly is a Maximum Expression Splash, But I Still have to test her for Tobiano & LWO. Which I pretty Excited about seeing her results _







> PaintNMinis,I bet someone could have knocked you over with a feather when you delivered that filly! Cool filly. What would that be called? 1/2 medicine hat? It sure must have been an unexpected surprise!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Tab said:


> Thank you for sharing your lovely horses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem and we dont know if she is homozygous or not since we have never had her tested. The colt has a similar head to his sire too, they could be twins if you painted a white spot on him LOL! The mare is due any day now with her first foal by our Double Destiny son so we are getting very anxious to see what she has!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a stallion, *Alliance Scouts Bonus*, that is *L&D Scout and Buckeroo Cross* (grandson of both) and he's putting some of the best foals on the ground for us. His '09 Filly is in England and just won Reserve Grand Champion which qualified her for the biggest show over there! We just got the news last weekend - and it was her first show! Her next show in England is an AMHA show with John Eberth as a Judge! wowwweeee - I think that's this weekend actually so we'll be anxious for that news!

Anyway, his *grandfather is L&D Scout* - his dam is National Champion "*Fallen Ash Scouts Black Gold (L&D Scout daughter) *who is still breeding at Alliance today.

His sire, also a champion, is *Little Kings Bonus Bucks* (deceased), *son of Buckeroo*.

Bonus is 31.5 inches and a 2005 model. He had his very first foal crop for us last year.












and couple of farm shots from last year all muddy and icky LOL (and before we trimmed the mohawk LOL) :


----------



## Tab (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful horses. Drools!


----------

